# Chicago Haunt Builders - 2014 Haunts



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a video compilation of some of the 2014 Haunts of the members of Chicago Haunt Builders.

Chicago Haunt Builders is a group of Chicago / Illinois Haunters and Halloween enthusiasts who enjoy the camaraderie and interaction with other like Haunters and enthusiasts in the area. We get together throughout the year socially and group builds.

More info on the group is here - https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/...tBuilders/info


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

THAT. WAS. SO. AWESOME. :devil:


----------

